#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico

## diegosales

Bom dia, 
Procura-se responsável técnico para atuar em Provedor no Rio de Janeiro, Santa Catarina ou Maranhão.
Responder este tópico ou enviar mensagem para número whatsapp: 083986118930

----------


## goplex

Tenho CREA-SP, Técnico em Telecomunicações
Mas posso tirar visto para o RJ.
Grato
011-941643630
Adriano

----------


## alemackson

Bom dia!
Tenho CREA-MA, Técnico em Telecomunicações
(98) 99142-5536
Alemaackson

----------


## Adilson10

> Bom dia, 
> Procura-se responsável técnico para atuar em Provedor no Rio de Janeiro, Santa Catarina ou Maranhão.
> Responder este tópico ou enviar mensagem para número whatsapp: 083986118930


Olá sou técnico em telecomunicação qlq coisa as ordens!

----------


## Taznet

Preciso de um responsavel tecnico no parana, interessados favor entrar em contato no fone 43 99854-5585

----------


## mineirinho

Boa noite caso ainda precise tenho disponibilidade para assumir a responsabilidade técnica no estado do Maranhão, whatsapp (17) 98164-8230.

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia 

Ofereço-me como responsável técnico caso necessite possuo visto em alguns estados e estou em dia com as minhas anuidades.
Seguem os meus contatos:
(17) 98164-8230 (whatsapp) 
(17) 3215-7225
[email protected]

Att. Diogo

----------

